# Two new titles



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

At Ponderosa Dog Club under Ann Dolan
Flannchadh vd Bavarienburg new IPO III and Gwrgenau vom Himmelhoch new IPO I some nice moments and some ugly moments but a title is a title 
A pretty good day for Front Range Hundesport. Another club member earned a BH and a third an FH.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats, Thomas!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

"Thomas Barriano
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) TT *IPO II* STP I
Winterfell Arya (11/27/09) IPO I TT K9 NW I"

Don't forget to change this Thomas!

Congratulations. That represents a lot of work!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> At Ponderosa Dog Club under Ann Dolan
> Flannchadh vd Bavarienburg new IPO III and Gwrgenau vom Himmelhoch new IPO I some nice moments and some ugly moments but a title is a title
> A pretty good day for Front Range Hundesport. Another club member earned a BH and a third an FH.


Congratulations Thomas!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations Thomas.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done Thomas.


----------

